# Pigeon being affectionate or aggressive??



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Since I'm not very familiar with pigeon body language, I've decided to come to the experts. Usually when my pidge-girl is feeling "fiesty" she bows down and does wing taps with her folded wings against her sides, so I'm guessing this is a show of affection? She also usually does wing taps when I kiss her and she makes preening motions on my face and it seemed cute and affectionate as well. 

Recently, I've gone up to her and she taps her wings, but then when I go to kiss her, she's been doing her preening much harder and more aggressive, almost taking out my eye once! It's starting to hurt and I am afraid to go to kiss her anymore. What does this mean? She does not do this to my boyfriend! But then again she doesn't really do wing taps for him either unless she's fiesty. So I am confused because she seems to be happy to see me with her wing taps, but then she attacks me? Does anyone have an explanation for this?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How old is she? Does she coo and dance?

If this is a hen and she is bowed down and gently cooing and doing wing ticking, that means she wants affection. 

You should return the invitation by gently scratching her feathers around her neck. This may encourage her to coo louder and prune your face or finger, however you get close to her. She is definitely accepting your advances.

Pigeons will also do wing ticking or flicking and bow down when they are "ticked" off. They will aggresively move their heads up and down to challenge their aggressor. If you then try to touch her she may reciprocate with wing slap and hard pecking. This means she is just protecting her turf and you are an uninvited guest.


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

Oof, she sounds like my dove. 

He'll strut and coo all over the place, and is especially fond of feet. When I paint my toenails, he'll court them non-stop and if I'm not careful he'll even try to mount them! 

I'd say she likes you just fine if she's doing what he does


----------

